# Malibu vs Ocean for Big Men



## Jersey Dave

Can anyone offer their experiences comparing the Malibu Extreme 15/ Stealth 14 vs the Ocean Big Game Prowler or others (Ride 135) as it realtes to stability for big men such as myself 6'2" 250 lbs. I am in the market for something used to fish lakes, sounds and once I get into paddling shape some light ocean fishing. In order of preference for qualities in a Yak here is the list in order of importance, stability, manuverability, accessibility of features, speed / easy of paddling...

There a couple of these models out there anywhere from $800 to $1300 depending on the model and rigging. I am not worried about the need to try any or all before I take the plunge...at least not for my first Yak.


----------



## kayak kevin

look at the trident 15. stable and tracks great.


----------



## JapaneseZero

Im currently fishing off of the Malibu x-factor. Its a very stable boat... lots of storage and tons of rigging options. I'm able to pack anything I want without worry of overloading the boat. a few of the things that aren't as great are that its slow paddling. its 33" wide and has a mostly flat bottom so thats where the stability comes from but its a barge to paddle. The plastic is different than the ride. I had the mad river synergy 12 and the plastic on that boat was rock solid... the malibu has a little more plyability to it. I dont fish as much as Kayak Kevin and im not sponsored by Ocean Kayak like he is either. I dont paddle real far and the boat is great for my needs. Malibu makes nice boats. If i had it over I think i would do the x-13 instead of the x-factor. I got the x-factor on a factory blowout of their first quality boats.


----------



## clpoudnine23

*Ride 135*

Consider the W.S. Ride 135. I am your size( couple inches taller) and that kayak has performed great.


----------



## cducer

I have friends who have both the OK big game and Xfactor so I have had the opportunity to paddle both... they are great but the xfactor is much slower


----------



## kayak kevin

Even though im on the OK pro staff I wouldn’t recommend the big game, that thing is a barge
Lee got a trident 15 last year, it sits real high with him, he is 5’ 8” 180lb or so. Tex borrowed it he’s roughly your size and it fit him well.


----------



## bbcroaker

kayak kevin said:


> look at the trident 15. stable and tracks great.


I can vouch for the Trident 15. I've had mine since 2008 .Love it on the water. Haven't turtled yet it's very stable. Someone I let try it out fell out but it didn't turtle. He was trying to save a rod he dropped. It's rated 500-550lb's but not a barge. Paddles well good glide and excellent tracking.
The only thing I don't like it's a little cumbersome to handle by myself on land. Hard to carry and balance at that length but then I just turned 67 this mo. .
I transport it with a 6' bed F-150 with an extender in the trailer hitch and about 7 ft is out of the bed. It's easy to slide on though. .If I had to do it again I would try out the trident 13.I think it would be stable enough. At the time I purchased the 15 I weighed 216 lb all the paddling I'm down to 176 now. 
I don't use the rod pod I would rather have the floor space or I would get it with out the pod to mount rod holder and FF, on the space which would be much more use full to me.
It would be best if you could try some out for a coupe of hours or so. The 10 min. paddles at a demo didn't help me that much.
Good luck!


----------



## wannabeangler

I paddle a Ride 135. I am also a little fella....just tipping the scales around 245, 6'1" tall. This yak is super stable, tracks very well, and can handle all types of water conditions you may throw at it! 

JMO


----------



## moby dick

BBcroaker turn me on to the x-factor 4 yr. ago and i have been pleased with it.I got the gator seat for it and me and my granddaughter have been out in it.I'm 6'4 285 shes 88 lbs.She was sight casting I had all the gear in it and it still sat high and dry.I can stand in it with no problem got more than enough room to do what you want.Now the draw back is yes it's not as fast as some of the others but I know am not getting wet.(yet knock on wood) there a x-factor on here for sale too a guy in Nags head you got to go back aways but he;s still got it at a very good price too.Happy hunting 
Good luck


----------



## mytmouse

I paddled the ex-factor and its very stable and pretty quick too! I own the OK Big Game and its more stable, just slower, and a lot less maneuverable. I hate when people give crappy reviews of it because they feel that its a slug in the water... if your 5' 3" 145 lbs.(Not directly aimed at anyone that posted previously, just my observations) yes its gonna be a chore! LOL But for us bigger guys its not so much an issue! I tip the scales at 270 and some change... and I'm not crying after long paddles...

I can't stress the stability of the Big Game enough, thats what it was built for. I would say if you go with the Big Game you might give consideration to a rudder, I don't have one, but I am looking into one ASAP.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

i loved my trident 13'. was a sweet ride in ocean and inside. been through some rough sh!t with it, and it took it fine. and im the same height/weight as you, biggun status.


----------



## JapaneseZero

For anyone looking for a big guy boat I have my x-factor for sale... has the upgraded gator hatch too. very little use on the boat.


----------



## bbcroaker

moby dick said:


> BBcroaker turn me on to the x-factor 4 yr. ago and i have been pleased with it.I got the gator seat for it and me and my granddaughter have been out in it.I'm 6'4 285 shes 88 lbs.She was sight casting I had all the gear in it and it still sat high and dry.I can stand in it with no problem got more than enough room to do what you want.Now the draw back is yes it's not as fast as some of the others but I know am not getting wet.(yet knock on wood) there a x-factor on here for sale too a guy in Nags head you got to go back aways but he;s still got it at a very good price too.Happy hunting
> Good luck


"moby dick" 
Good to see you on here.A lot of the paddlers of 4 years ago aren't here any more.Some like "Sea Salt", "villagerecorder" "railroader" etc. must have just paddled away in the sunset
I wanted to get an X-Factor back then but the dealers move out of the area so I ended up with the O K Prowler. Glad to read you and your grand daughter are enjoying the XF. Bet she is showing you how to catch the fish.


----------



## moby dick

Yea she a lot more into it than I thought she would be.But the guy in Hatteras that was selling them (Jim) got out of selling them too.Now I think he works at Hatteras jack.The granddaughter now has a tarpon 100 but now it's a whole new ball game.Shes not up for long paddles anymore it's short and sweet ones she looks for.She tried the ships this year for stripers Thank God she didn't hookup I would have had a heart attack.She done the E-river,the cove I just haven't got her in any hard moving water yet.But for 12 she holding her own she can't stand in the tarpon like the x so now shes said she will be looking for something a little big this year.(what the hell have i started)But I got to say she is pretty Dam good O and now she said it time to hit the piers this year she need a heaver. I just hope she remembers that I have to work sometimes.But yea I'm still around:fishing:


----------



## becoyote

I am closer to 300 pounds and have had a Ride 135, x-factor and now a trident 15.

Trident 15 hands down.

Forget what the tag says, you are probably too heavy for a Ride unless you like sitting in water all day. It is stable though.

X-factor was a battle ship, great kayak for stability and paddled reasonably well.

Trident 15 is the ticket for me. High weight capacity but more efficient to paddle than an x-factor.

Haven't tried the stealth but I think the hull design is a copy of the x-factor.


----------



## bbcroaker

I was 220 lbs when I got my Trident 15. paddling it got me down to 175lbs thinking of selling it.


----------



## bbcroaker

moby dick said:


> Yea she a lot more into it than I thought she would be.But the guy in Hatteras that was selling them (Jim) got out of selling them too.Now I think he works at Hatteras jack.The granddaughter now has a tarpon 100 but now it's a whole new ball game.Shes not up for long paddles anymore it's short and sweet ones she looks for.She tried the ships this year for stripers Thank God she didn't hookup I would have had a heart attack.She done the E-river,the cove I just haven't got her in any hard moving water yet.But for 12 she holding her own she can't stand in the tarpon like the x so now shes said she will be looking for something a little big this year.(what the hell have i started)But I got to say she is pretty Dam good O and now she said it time to hit the piers this year she need a heaver. I just hope she remembers that I have to work sometimes.But yea I'm still around:fishing:


Looks like you got her hooked.That is great. Hope she sticks with you on that. She'll soon be at the age or already is where there is a lot worse things to get into. Get here hooked up with the stripers and flounder and trout in the salt and bass in the sweet water.
You say you went to the ships.Is that the Ghost Fleet? I haven't been there in several years.Could you all get close to them ? I heard they are keeping people away from them maybe a good thing. It could be dangerous at times around them for kayaks.
I've been fishing with some guys over on www.wkfa.org it's a pretty good kayaking forum too.


----------



## moby dick

Naw I'm sorry it was over at kiptopeke the eastern shore.I'm doing my best to keep her hooked on fishing she loves it so I dont think it's going to be hard.I'm going to check that site out tonight.there a few of them I've been checking.Maybe we can get out together this summer.
Thanks for everything
bb


----------



## Ronaulmtd

JapaneseZero said:


> For anyone looking for a big guy boat I have my x-factor for sale... has the upgraded gator hatch too. very little use on the boat.


6'2" 250# big guy is looking for first ever Yak to complete "bucket list." I live in Southern MD outside D.C. so it looks like we are fairly close- email is [email protected]


----------



## JapaneseZero

Ronaulmtd said:


> 6'2" 250# big guy is looking for first ever Yak to complete "bucket list." I live in Southern MD outside D.C. so it looks like we are fairly close- email is [email protected]


I would have been happy to let you try it out but I already sold the boat. Check out Metroman's sale http://www.snaggedline.com/boatyard/showthread.php?t=697


----------



## pelsung

Kevin, 

For fishing Hampton Roads: Rudy, Lynnhaven, CBBT, HRBT, Eeastern Shore shoals, concrete ships, ect. If you were buying a kayak today, (*and you could only have one yak for all of your fishing needs*) what would you buy? Also, imagine your 5'10" and weigh 160pds when you decide on a yak ;o)

Thanks mate, you've met me at the tackle shop but you don't really know me. I appreciate your experience and judgement a great deal!


----------



## Ronaulmtd

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i loved my trident 13'. was a sweet ride in ocean and inside. been through some rough sh!t with it, and it took it fine. and im the same height/weight as you, biggun status.


I am close to #265 and 6-1- I have the OK Prowler 13- same as above- been out in rough ocean and it is quick- any yak with scuppers will get your butt wet so forget being "dry" in a kayak- it feels good in the heat and wear a set of waders in cold water- no big deal- if you haven't tried a Hobie, you should try out a revo or an outback- that seems to be what most end up with after a few years- peddling vs. paddling


----------

